# Dog Show



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We took our two cockerpoos, Holly and Bayley, to a local dog show today, and to no surprise to ourselves, (everyone thinks their dogs are the best obviously), our little girl Holly won 3 x 1st prizes and Bayley, our boy, got a 3rd place.

We just wanted to share our joy with other cockerpoo owners.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

well done thoroughly deserved!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can see why they won... that'll be more cockapoo prospective owners after people meeting your lovely dogs


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

well done Holly and Bayley x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done Holly and Bayley, well deserved prizes, they are beautiful dogs.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done :whoo:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well done which classes did they win


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Welldone to both of you. Deb.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Holly won 1st in Prettiest Bitch, 1st in The Dog The Judge Would Like To Take Home and 1st in The Best Dog in Show. Bayley won 3rd in the best crossbreed. 
Cockerpoo's rule


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congratulations - we are entering Beau in the prettiest bitch contest on the 20 August at our local Norfolk Showground so hopefully another Cockapoo will win


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Best wishes to Beau
from Holly and Bayley


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well done to Jukee Doodles for producing a 3rd prize winner in Bayley for the Best Cross Breed competition we entered him into today. Always knew he was the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, what a result, well deserved, well done to all of you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous daaaarling!!! 'Poos are the best :first:
x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well done, I love fun pet shows. You will have to get a board to display them and the future rosettes you will win at other shows.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

No wonder they both won prizes! They're gorgeous! The judge had great taste


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done - they both look really proud of themselves.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh Congratulations!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and you deserve to be proud!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

well done holly and bayley! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely Cockapoos! Well done, they deserve it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

well done , india my grandaughter has shown romeo and they did well, people thought he was a TT tibetan terrier hehe x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant that you had a lovely day with your dogs.!! :first::third::jumping:

Please excuse by indifference to "a another's" opinion (the judge) about your dogs but I spent 25 years competing and showing horses to judges, with many successes but even so I have very little respect for all but a few uber knowledegable judges to this day. But that's my issue. What is thrilling to me is the pride and adoration that YOU have for your two beautiful dogs so much so that you wanted to share that with us, that is priceless!!

Julia xx


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

romeo, we've had similar experiences! Our cockerpoos get mistaken for Spanish Water Dogs, Labradoodles and Italian Spinone to name but a few!!!!! Still, as cockerpoo owners, we can generally spot other cockerpoos!!!

Romeo looks a lovely dog. We only enter the fun dog shows, that's why it's such a nice surprise when we do win anything. Of course, judging is always subjective, Which is why we don't get upset when they don't win!! To us, they are both champions, just as most dog owners do. It's always a nice day out, where we get to meet other people and their dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs been mistaken for a bouves de flanders pup a couple of times... but yes I agree cockapoo owners always spot another cocakpoo x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Did the showing with my Doberman all a con most of the dog at the time had skin problems and the shiny coats was down to coconut oil, if you didn't now all the tricks you didn't stand a chance.
I came second in the any other cross Poodle class at a Labradoodle Show, my wife went spare with me, she said my ring craft was terrible and to top it all the judge said I came second because Poppy's legs were too long and she was not clipped to breed standard what breed standard. But the little girls face that won it was a picture. 
So now its fun dog shows for me and the class I am trying for most success this year is Catch the Biscuit.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd be good at Catch the Biscuit - never mind the dog!


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We took our two cockerpoos, Holly and Bayley, to a local dog show today, and to no surprise to ourselves, (everyone thinks their dogs are the best obviously), our little girl Holly won 3 x 1st prizes and Bayley, our boy, got a 3rd place.
> 
> We just wanted to share our joy with other cockerpoo owners.


No wonder they won, they are just gorgeous. We have a JD doggy too and another one on the way. They are beautiful creatures! You should be very proud


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy and Inca are always misteken for poodles in passing (kids or mums not realy looking but just answering their kids when they ask) Echo gets mistaken for a tibetan terrier i met one a couple of months ago that looked like a short fat Gypsy, but with Delta i just get "she is gorguose what is she ?"


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, I so want to go to a fun dog show (definitely not a proper one, they sound horrid!). There was one at our local country park last month but I didn't find out about it until after it was over. 

WEel done on your rosettes!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the ones in my aria last year got rid of all the fun companion dog show catigorys like the best bisket catch(dont see a problem with that one) pritest bitch, hansome dog, dog/bitch the judge would most like to take home (thay said it was to get away from the 'show dog theam so people werent concentrating on who the dog looks')

this only leave golden oldy, best resue story, cutest puppy and waggiest tail. 


but yeah its good for a bit of fun.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I did mention this before - but we went to a Country Show a little while back and they had a fun doggy bit in it with prizes for Cutest Puppy / Best Behaved / Most obedient ....and of course - Who Looked Most Like Their Pet !!! .......I had not entered and was just standing in the crowd watching - I had Buzz with me so picked him up to watch what was going on....the 5 judges looked at all the people lined up then huddled together to confer - then there was a shout from the crowd.....the crowd all turned to where he was pointing and................I Won !!!!!!?????!!!..............well - I got the crowd's vote (as I had not entered they couldn't give me the award !










Stephen xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Stephen :iagree:


----------

